# 1969 Raleigh Competition Price Info Needed



## antque (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a chance to buy this Raleigh Competition all original, I have no idea of what it could be worth, the man is asking $1500, I collect Schwinn Paramounts, but this bike is in super condition, any input would be appreciated


----------



## rhenning (Jun 4, 2014)

It is a nice bike but is not worth any where near $1500.  Maybe 1/3 of that to 1/2 on a good day.  Roger


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 4, 2014)

I agree. I am leaning more to a third.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice example. I would go $1/3.


----------



## antque (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks, that's what i thought, I'm going to offer $500 because of condition and I love the color, I'll post if I get it but he's pretty firm, thanks again for the input


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2014)

what a jewel with the Zeus crankset.  Condition is astounding.  I personally wouldn't pay $1500, but would definitely go up to half just to have it.


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 18, 2014)

I do not recall seeing a Competition in that color. Nor do I recall chrome lugs.


----------



## chughes1 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Raleigh Comp*

It's like anything else, it's worth whatever the next guy will pay,. Great condition, unique color ( original?) good chrome. It's not a well sought after model. The last Raleigh Comp I owner ( 73) I paid $225 on ebay.  I have a large collection of Raleighs and I'd be willing to pay $700 tops. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## antque (Jun 21, 2014)

the bike is all original, the owner bought it new in 69, i checked the catalog and this color with the chrome lugs was sold, the bike only came in green and black that year.


----------



## curtis odom (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice bike, too bad the owners wants so much.


----------

